# Stratos fu 230 wood turning lathe



## colton1950 (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anyone used the fu 230? It has a similar specification to the Wivamac 6000VCB but less expensive, possibly because it is made in Taiwan. The fu 230 is available in Germany - does anyone know whether it also available in the UK?
Thanks for your advice


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Colin, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Colin.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome Colin. Not sure about the lathe as I have never heard of it.


----------



## pgwisn (Oct 31, 2014)

Das STRATOS FU-230 Drechselbank looks like quite a nice lathe. I wonder if anyone has imported them to the US? The swing head for large turnings and the bed extension are nice features.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Colin.

I am not a turner, but that looks like a solid machine....

Not many response from UK, though.

Did you decide to go ahead with the purchase?


----------



## colton1950 (Jul 9, 2014)

I eventually bought a second hand Record Maxi 1 on Ebay. I think this is the original Woodfast design. I have been using it for about a month and am pleased with this machine.


----------

